# Dzelži / Hardware >  Postcode

## GuntisK

Lai arī pēdējā laikā tos mazāk un mazāk lieto, bet tomēr... Kur var dabūt visu sarakstu no kura varētu uzzināt ko nozīmē katrs post-kods (piem. pīkstiens-divi pīkstieni u.t.t.). Ir kādam šāda informācija? Būtu labi, ja padalītos ar to.

----------


## Mairis

Dažus zinu:
bet daži liekas tādi dīvaini!
1) 1 īss pīkstiens - viss rullē un sistēma startē,
2) 2 īsi pīkstieni - kaut kas nerullē, problēma parādās uz ekrāna,
3) Nekas nepīkst - vai nu nav štromes (strāvas), vai mātenes problēma,
4) Nepārtraukts pīkstiens - mātenes klaviatūras problēma,
5) Atkārtoti īsi pīkstieni - kaut kas nav ar štromi, vai mātenes problēma,
6) 1 garš un 1 īss pīkstiens - mātenes problēma,
7) 1 garš un 2 īsi pīkstieni - Video adaptera problēma (MDA, CGA),
 ::  1 garš un 3 īsi pīkstieni - Arī kaut kas ar video (EGA),
9) 3 gari pīkstieni - 3270 klāvas kartes problēma,
10) Ja nekas nepīkst un nekas nenotiek - pārbaudi vai tev speakeris ir piesprausts kur pieklājas.

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies Mairi!   ::  Laikam mātene kompītim čupā. (Tāpat kompis par haļavu dabūts. Barokli laikam pārbūvēšu lai varētu regulēt izejas špani. Vismaz būs kāds labums   ::  ).

----------


## zzz

Vashee-ta piikstieni nefiga nemaz nav iipashiigi sastandartizeeti un var visai stipri  varieeties atkariibaa no biosa, razhotaja utt utjpr.

Raskalivaisja kaa ta tev vinsh piikst.

Ja no augstaak mineetaas tabulas (kureejaa nebuut ne obligaati ir pilna taisniiba) secinaaji ka maatene kirdik un piikstieni bija dafiga iisie, tad tas var arliidzan noziimeet hrenova iespraustu vai chupaa atminju piemeeram.

----------


## GuntisK

Pīkst viņš tā- sekundi pīkst, sekundi pauze, sekundi pīkst un tā tas visu laiku atkārtojas.

----------


## Delfins

nodedzis procis vai m/b. Vismaz man AMD variantaa taa bija.
Vispar katram razotajam tyie kodi tiesam atskiraas. Pamegini uzguglēt.

----------


## Vikings

Paskaties mātenes modeli un un tad meklē Googlē viņas aprakstu. Aprakstos šie kodi parasti ir aprakstīti.

----------


## Mairis

> Paskaties mātenes modeli un un tad meklē Googlē viņas aprakstu. Aprakstos šie kodi parasti ir aprakstīti.


 man ir bijushas 5 dazhaadas maates plates un nevienai instrukcijaa vispaar nekas taads nebija mineets!

----------


## Mairis

> nodedzis procis vai m/b. Vismaz man AMD variantaa taa bija.
> Vispar katram razotajam tyie kodi tiesam atskiraas. Pamegini uzguglēt.


 Kad nodeg procis, tad NEPIIKST NE REIZI!

----------


## Delfins

Mairis, man gan pīkstēja... ieliku citu CPU un viss aizgāja, vecais tika ielikts hlamu kastē.
Pīkstienus kontrolē BIOS, ne jau pats procis, tā kā pat ja procis beigts, BIOS var ražot postkodus.

----------


## Mairis

> Mairis, man gan pīkstēja... ieliku citu CPU un viss aizgāja, vecais tika ielikts hlamu kastē.
> Pīkstienus kontrolē BIOS, ne jau pats procis, tā kā pat ja procis beigts, BIOS var ražot postkodus.


 
nu tad tev ir bijusi normaala maatene!

----------


## juris90

negribu jaunu postu taisit tapec prasišu šeit par pīkstieniem pīkstieni ir šādi: viens astoņi viens divi     - ........ . ..     no sakuma ir tads garaks pikstiens lidzigi kā kad kompis aiziet, bet tad pec sekundes seko atri un isi astoņi pikstieni  sekunde pauze tad viens pikstiens tad vel pauze un divi isi pikstieni, bet atri.

----------


## ansius

BIOS neko nepiikstina (BIOS ir atminjas mikrene kuraa ir BIOS apakshprogramma, ko izpilda CPU, izņēmumi mēdz būt brandname kompji), Ja procis nosvilis - nekas nepīkst. pīkstienus taisa taimeris ko vada CPU. 

Nosauc ražotāju / modeli mātesplatei, pēc tā var sameklēt kodus. visbiežāk problēmas ir ar videokarti / RAM. parasti to dara tā visu izrauj ārā atstāj pliku plati ar ram. un skaties vai kas izmainās. piksteet meedz arii ja karte nosvilusi, un taisa īso. vēl gadās ja bios softs sačakarēts

----------


## juris90

tagad gan nepateikšu kas par ražotāju platei jo kompis man stav laukos garaža pats tagad esmu pilsetaa. procis ir intel celeron

----------


## juris90

matesplate laikam : PC BXcel
HT 1543 tm07B1
es izdarija ka ansius ieteica iznjemu ramu lauka un vairs nebija nekadu pikstienu. a ekrans rama delj ari var but melns?

----------


## ansius

ja Ramu izņemot bija totāls klusums, kompis pat post neizgāja. 

ja šitais ir tavs: http://www.motherboards.org/files/manuals/89/M726MT.pdf tad info skaties šeit http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm

----------


## juris90

tajos beeps tris pedejie ari ir manejie signali 1 gars astoņi isi tad pauze viens garaks pauze divi isi. vismaz eu ticis lidz šadam rezultatam, kas ari priekš manis ir daudz, kaut gan ko talak darit nezinu, angļu valoda nav mana tuvaka valoda.   ::

----------


## ansius

Videokarte vai nu nav pieslēgta vai arī defektīva. karoče videokarte neiet.

----------


## juris90

doma aptuveni tada baja, bet tad kadeļ izņemot ramu signalu serijas netika vairs padotas?

----------


## ansius

tāpēc ka kompis nespēja pats iestartēties, jebšu uz mātes plates nav pamata 640KB RAM, līdz ar to procesors pat neuzsāk darbu ar BIOS programmu (jo nav ta kur to ielādēt). Lielākajai daļai vecāku datoru pamat ram ir uz plates, bet jaunajiem to toč nav, jo nav arī vajadzības. BIOS programma neiet - POST arī netiek izpildīts.

----------


## tvdx

johaidii a ko lai es daru bija bezgaliigi daudz piikstieni liidz no korpus izraavu un netiisaam njemot aaraa nopliisa speekera vads un uzreiz aizgaaj bez korpusa

----------


## ansius

tvdx tu ar prātu draudzējies, vai kā?

----------


## juris90

pec noskaidrošanas kas bija vainigs ķeros pie problemas risinašanas, atskruveju videokarti no korpusa un nolemu ieslegt kompi, un ka par brinumu ir bilde uz ekrana, tad es velreiz njemu savienoju videokartes dzelzi( tas kurš stiprinas pie korpusa aizmugure) ar korpusu, pazuda bilde un paradijas signali. tagad esmu ticis tik talu ka vinjš man prasa BOOT diskette, tad man tagad jautajums kas ta tada un kur to dabut?

----------


## ansius

Boot disku kompis prasa tad ja tev nav neviena diska kurā būtu operētājsistēma. piem tev cietais disks neiet, vai arī ir tukšs, visbiežāk jau tādā gadījumā jāinstalē Windows, piem. dabon CD instalāciju kas spēja palaisties pati. Bieži arī dators piesienas ja piem. floppy ir diskete kurā nav operētājsistēmas

----------


## juris90

paldies ansius! meģināšu instalēt jaunu Windowsu.

----------


## deivs001

Kāds man var izskaidrot kas šis par zvēru?
9) 3 gari pīkstieni - 3270 klāvas kartes problēma

----------


## ansius

lai ko izskaidrotu, vajag mātesplates modeli / bios ražotāju / versiju, jo ražotājiem postcode atšķiras.

----------

